# Outdoor English Garden Bench



## Tommy_Joe (Nov 1, 2006)

I admit I've done this project before... About 12 times in 5 years. 

It started with needing a raffle prize at the Church Spring Plant Sale. I got the plans from The New Yankee Workshop and created one in 2003. The raffle was $1.00 per ticket adn 6 tickets for $5.00. It drew over $700.00 the first year. 

In 2004 I made 3 in a row. One for the Raffle, one for my wife and one for a client. 

In 2005 there were four created. One for the raffle, one went to an auction for special needs kids, one for my SIL and one for a friend. 

In 2006 there was only one made. The draw started decreasing and I thought it would be better to do something else. So I planned to make a deck system and two garden armchairs. 

Well here we are in 2007 and the deck system is ready. The armchairs need a little assembly. However I was approached by the landscape planners at our Church's New Building crew. They asked for two of my benches. The 8th Grade Class at the Church School also asked for one bench for a very special reason. 

Four days before this school year started, a popular and young teacher dies suddenly of a brain anurism. (sp??) It was pretty tough on the kids. The 8th graders have a tradition of giving something to the school. This year they wanted to do a tree and one of my benches for this teacher. I was very honored. So... That's 3 benches. 

They're done and delivered... 










These two are on horses cause the grass was soaked from yesterday's rain. The sealer's drying in this pic. 










The one with the plaque is the one that'll be for the 8th grade class. Here's the plaque... 










The dedication is next Tuesday. Hope I can get some pics. 

As for the benches... They are #1 common Redwood (mainly used for decks) that starts as 4X6 for the legs and armrest, then 2X stock for the rest of the bench. The joints are Mortise & Tenons with dowel pins locking the joint in place. The M&T are also get glue (Titebond III) when assembled. The Band Saw, Dedicated Mortiser and Table Saw are used extensively in this project. The bench is sealed with three coats of Sikkens Cetol 1 stain (in a Cedar color... Really!) that after two or three years will need one coat each year for it's life. 

This is the most honorable project made thus far. Thanks for looking. Oh yeah... If you lost count... There are 12 of these benches in the world that are out of my shop. 

Tom


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice looking benches.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Those are smart looking benches and look cozy too. Nice work.


----------



## haveagojoe (Oct 15, 2007)

*great benches*

i love these benches, great idea to raffle them,


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice benches. Simple and strong.


----------

